# New Probe Thermo (Does anyone have this model?)



## bryce (Jun 22, 2012)

My wife picked this up for me today. I'm new to smoking food and i'm beginning to assemble all the components to ensure successful bbq everytime! With that said, does anyone have this brand of meat thermometer? My concern is the plastic around the wire. I searched this brand in the search function but didnt find any results.

KitchenAid Digital Instant-Read Thermometer with Probe

*Pros:*easy to use, quick-read temperature, can set alarm for desired temperature, timer function
*Cons:*plastic covering on wire

Also any suggesstions on a thermometer to check the temp inside the smoker. Wired is fine, wireless is not necessary but ok as well. Thanks!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 22, 2012)

Many use thermopens...on sale ..

http://www.thermoworks.com/emails/2012_06_22_red_white_blue_cons.html


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 22, 2012)

This thread was up recently, not the same therm but it has plastic on the wires, the replies might help:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123063/should-i-take-this-thermometer-back

As far as a smoker temp therm the Mavericks are real nice, 2 probes, 1 for smoker 1 for meat. ET-732 or ET-73 With what you already have could be nice, you could monitor smoker and 2 pieces of meat.


----------



## bryce (Jun 22, 2012)

Good informaiton Gents, thanks. I really like the idea of a all-in-one thermo that can montior the smoker temp and meat. Good thought thanks!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 22, 2012)

Bryce said:


> Good informaiton Gents, thanks. I really like the idea of a all-in-one thermo that can montior the smoker temp and meat. Good thought thanks!


And Todd (a forum sponsor) sells the ET-732 with free shipping! http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## bryce (Jun 22, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> And Todd (a forum sponsor) sells the ET-732 with free shipping! http://www.amazenproducts.com/


Well, sounds like thats the cats meow. Always good to support those who support the forum. ET-732 it is. I'll probably take back the thermo from today and add that $32 towards teh ET-732


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 23, 2012)

If a wired thermo is PK, I have Maverick ET-2216's in Red only

Great little thermo that simple, but accurate

I also own a Thermo Pen and really like it's super fast readings

The Maverick ET-732 is a great thermo, if you want a wireless.

TJ


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 23, 2012)

Cant have too many therms...

I have 3 Maverick products,[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  ET-2216 in Red..ET 72 and a laser surface therm.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]1 thermopen super fast..[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Use them all the time.[/color]

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Todd is a great fella BTW...[/color]


----------

